# Buy A TV In The UK To Bring To Spain?...Or Buy In Spain??



## StevejR1

Hi,

We've been pondering this one for a while....

We don't own a flat screen tv in the UK(!!!) and so our old, and obsolete tv will be left in the uk when we move.

We are going to splash out on a new 50+ inch 4K tv for our new house in Spain....but is it better to buy in the uk, where prices are more competitive, or are prices for top of the range tv's affordable in Spain?

One of the reasons, apart from cost, is that buying in the uk will mean it will included a lot of redundant features such as Freeview. But I'm assuming that Spain doesn't have a Freeview service?

I'm after a top branded tv...a Samsung or Panasonic.

Thanks for your help and advice


----------



## Lynn R

StevejR1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've been pondering this one for a while....
> 
> We don't own a flat screen tv in the UK(!!!) and so our old, and obsolete tv will be left in the uk when we move.
> 
> We are going to splash out on a new 50+ inch 4K tv for our new house in Spain....but is it better to buy in the uk, where prices are more competitive, or are prices for top of the range tv's affordable in Spain?
> 
> One of the reasons, apart from cost, is that buying in the uk will mean it will included a lot of redundant features such as Freeview. But I'm assuming that Spain doesn't have a Freeview service?
> 
> I'm after a top branded tv...a Samsung or Panasonic.
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice


Spain does have free to air TV channels, and with new TVs there is an option to change the language so that any programme originally made in English (many films, for example) can be viewed in English.

Make sure you buy a smart TV which will connect directly to the internet as in Southern Spain you will be dependent on the internet to view UK tv, and having a smart TV removes the need for a separate android or iptv box.

The possible downside to buying a TV in the Uk and bringing it with you is if anything should go wrong with it during the guarantee period. Unlikely, perhaps, but you never know.


----------



## alborino

Steve when you consider :

How will you enact the guarantee if it is from the UK?
How much will it cost to transport and related insurance?
It will have a UK plug (ok minor but still a small cost and a pain )
What happens if it gets damaged in transit as in a loosened connection (often not covered by insurance)?

It would need to be an enormous saving to make it worthwhile for me. 

A TV LED 55'' Samsung UE55H6400 Full HD 3D, 4 HDMI, Wi-Fi y Smart TV costs less than £730 in El Corte Ingles including 3D glasses and delivery within 48 hours. And there are cheaper places than El Corte Ingles


----------



## tonymar

StevejR1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've been pondering this one for a while....
> 
> We don't own a flat screen tv in the UK(!!!) and so our old, and obsolete tv will be left in the uk when we move.
> 
> We are going to splash out on a new 50+ inch 4K tv for our new house in Spain....but is it better to buy in the uk, where prices are more competitive, or are prices for top of the range tv's affordable in Spain?
> 
> One of the reasons, apart from cost, is that buying in the uk will mean it will included a lot of redundant features such as Freeview. But I'm assuming that Spain doesn't have a Freeview service?
> 
> I'm after a top branded tv...a Samsung or Panasonic.
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice


Hi Steve 

I guess , you have to weigh up the cost saving you may make by buying in the uk plus the cost of transporting ( and risk of breakage in transport ) with the Spanish price 

I must admit that I think recently prices of stuff in general has become a bit more competitive in recent years 

So personally I would buy in Spain 

free view fro satellite is available here ( you don'tt need a box from Sky ) 
before some one says ( I am not sure if its legal to view uk tv here ) but I think most of us do !

An interesting feature of normal digital Spanish tv , is that on a lot of films you can change them back to the original sound track which in a lot of cases is English 

But be prepared for loads of ads !!

Cheers Tony Agost , Alicante


----------



## tarot650

StevejR1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've been pondering this one for a while....
> 
> We don't own a flat screen tv in the UK(!!!) and so our old, and obsolete tv will be left in the uk when we move.
> 
> We are going to splash out on a new 50+ inch 4K tv for our new house in Spain....but is it better to buy in the uk, where prices are more competitive, or are prices for top of the range tv's affordable in Spain?
> 
> One of the reasons, apart from cost, is that buying in the uk will mean it will included a lot of redundant features such as Freeview. But I'm assuming that Spain doesn't have a Freeview service?
> 
> I'm after a top branded tv...a Samsung or Panasonic.
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice


Have a look on here https://www.worten.es/.I am not suggesting you buy there but will give you a rough idea of prices and screen sizes plus 2years guarantee.Also has been pointed out El Corte Ingles but to me always seems to be top whack.Also you have Carrefour but the smart TV is only going to be as good as your internet speed.At the end of the day whatever suits your needs and is viable to you.Few people over here offering VPN services which you will need to change your IP address.


----------



## mlka

Also check out Amazon.es: libros, cine, electrónica, videojuegos y más.


----------



## mickbcn

Take a look in redcoon.es


----------



## StevejR1

Thank you all, that has been very informative 

I will look into those links, and I think I've decided to buy in Spain after your collective advice.

We have looked at TV prices in Spain, and were surprised at how reasonable they were....but we never saw any high end models....but then we weren't exactly going looking for tvs, we were just out shopping.

I like the thought of buying local, and I like the fact that you do get a free view service in Spain...I wasn't expecting that!...and the revert to original language is a great idea 

Many thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina

Yes I would definitely buy a Smart TV (internet) in Spain. It's likely that cable services like Netflix and HBO will be available in Spain in the next year, which means you'll be able to stream the latest movies and TV series with no ads.


----------



## snikpoh

Alcalaina said:


> Yes I would definitely buy a Smart TV (internet) in Spain. It's likely that cable services like Netflix and HBO will be available in Spain in the next year, which means you'll be able to stream the latest movies and TV series with no ads.


ONLY if you can get a sufficiently fast internet service! Please remember that Spain is still a third class country when it comes to the internet - and I'm not joking!


----------



## Lynn R

snikpoh said:


> ONLY if you can get a sufficiently fast internet service! Please remember that Spain is still a third class country when it comes to the internet - and I'm not joking!


I think it very much depends where you live, and things are improving all the time. We have a 20mbps connection and could have 50mbps if we wanted to pay for it. 

I was reading recently that fibre optic was being installed in the Mijas Costa area on the CDS, and sure enough, in last week's free papers was an advert from a company offfering up to 200mbps in that area.

Even in the UK provision is patchy - we had friends staying with us last week who live in Lincolnshire and their internet connection is so slow they can't use Skype.


----------



## StevejR1

Lynn R said:


> I think it very much depends where you live, and things are improving all the time. We have a 20mbps connection and could have 50mbps if we wanted to pay for it.
> 
> I was reading recently that fibre optic was being installed in the Mijas Costa area on the CDS, and sure enough, in last week's free papers was an advert from a company offfering up to 200mbps in that area.
> 
> Even in the UK provision is patchy - we had friends staying with us last week who live in Lincolnshire and their internet connection is so slow they can't use Skype.


I've been told where we are buying the internet 'is good' with quite high figures quoted....we've obviously yet to find out if that is true:fingerscrossed:

I'll be honest, despite the speeds quoted by our provider in the uk, our speed in Norwich is what is classed as average to most, it's certainly not fast.


----------



## mickbcn

I have internet 50 mb in ONO in my area.


----------



## Rabbitcat

A handy tip for both tv and radio sets is if you buy either in UK before you go you will then have all your UK programmes available in your newly adopted country. Simples


----------



## StevejR1

Rabbitcat said:


> A handy tip for both tv and radio sets is if you buy either in UK before you go you will then have all your UK programmes available in your newly adopted country. Simples


How does that work? :noidea:


----------



## anuska_csb

Hi All I am new to the Forum. This is kinda in the same region as these posts. I am moving out to Spain within the next 5 weeks and am humming and haaing about whether or not to bring my tv's with me. Is it worth bringing them and my sky boxes. Apart from the UK plug issue which I can get around, *will they work*?!!! I can't seem to find a straight yes or no answer! Can someone please help me?! Thanks, Anuska


----------



## StevejR1

anuska_csb said:


> Hi All I am new to the Forum. This is kinda in the same region as these posts. I am moving out to Spain within the next 5 weeks and am humming and haaing about whether or not to bring my tv's with me. Is it worth bringing them and my sky boxes. Apart from the UK plug issue which I can get around, *will they work*?!!! I can't seem to find a straight yes or no answer! Can someone please help me?! Thanks, Anuska


I think the tv's will work, so long as they are digital? The sky boxes I believe won't...depending on area maybe, but I believe they need to be registered to a uk address, and they need to be pointed at Gibraltar, to pick up the forces supply....well that's the latest one I'd heard! :confused2: ..no good if you're a long way inland.

Your best bet is to try another method of TV streaming, via the internet etc...I don't think satellite dishes are of much use now???


----------



## baldilocks

Rabbitcat said:


> A handy tip for both tv and radio sets is if you buy either in UK before you go you will then have all your UK programmes available in your newly adopted country. Simples


Simples? that applies to anyone who believes this post - it is absolute rubbish!


----------



## Lynn R

baldilocks said:


> Simples? that applies to anyone who believes this post - it is absolute rubbish!


I think Rabbitcat's SOH is a bit too subtle for this forum (and that goes for his other posts about the guys who wanted to resurface his drive, too). Can't you recognise a joke when you see one?


----------



## StevejR1

Lynn R said:


> I think Rabbitcat's SOH is a bit too subtle for this forum (and that goes for his other posts about the guys who wanted to resurface his drive, too). Can't you recognise a joke when you see one?


He resurfaced his drive with his uk tv's?


----------



## Alcalaina

snikpoh said:


> ONLY if you can get a sufficiently fast internet service! Please remember that Spain is still a third class country when it comes to the internet - and I'm not joking!


Changing fast though. We get around 5 mbps via ADSL in a pueblo 45km from the nearest city. They've even puting fibre-otpic cables in. My friend in rural North Oxfordshire can only get 0.5 on a good day ...

As for streaming TV we don't have any problems. Netflix, Wuaki etc only require 3 mbps for SD. You'd need more for HD, but since we don't have an HD TV set that's irrelevant.


----------



## snikpoh

Alcalaina said:


> Changing fast though. We get around 5 mbps via ADSL in a pueblo 45km from the nearest city. They've even puting fibre-otpic cables in. My friend in rural North Oxfordshire can only get 0.5 on a good day ...
> 
> As for streaming TV we don't have any problems. Netflix, Wuaki etc only require 3 mbps for SD. You'd need more for HD, but since we don't have an HD TV set that's irrelevant.


Not around here it's not!


I live 3km from a town where they have fibre optic at 100meg but yet Movistar can only provide us with 512k or 1meg on a good day!

They still have no plans to upgrade this - or so they say.


----------



## baldilocks

Lynn R said:


> I think Rabbitcat's SOH is a bit too subtle for this forum (and that goes for his other posts about the guys who wanted to resurface his drive, too). Can't you recognise a joke when you see one?


The trouble is, from some of the questions we get asked, there are people who come to the forum seeking answers and are naïve enough to believe that false information.


----------



## sat

anuska_csb said:


> Hi All I am new to the Forum. This is kinda in the same region as these posts. I am moving out to Spain within the next 5 weeks and am humming and haaing about whether or not to bring my tv's with me. Is it worth bringing them and my sky boxes. Apart from the UK plug issue which I can get around, *will they work*?!!! I can't seem to find a straight yes or no answer! Can someone please help me?! Thanks, Anuska


Yes a Sky box will work in Spain.
But the channels it can receive will depend where in Spain you area.
Most Sky pay channels are available across most of Spain on a small "90x100cm" dish.
Non Sky channels, like BBC ITV C4 and Fives are very dependant on where you are... some areas can get away with the 90x100cm dish, other areas require 6m+




StevejR1 said:


> The sky boxes I believe won't...depending on area maybe, but I believe they need to be registered to a uk address,


If you want to use your Sky card for the sky channels, then the card must be registered to a UK address.
If you want just the free channels, then you do not need a card, so no uk address...




StevejR1 said:


> and they need to be pointed at Gibraltar, to pick up the forces supply....well that's the latest one I'd heard! :confused2: ..no good if you're a long way inland.


Sky boxes will only work on the UK TV satellites - the Astra 2 group located at 28 east. They DO NOT work on any other satellites.
There are NO UK TV satellites over Gibraltar - all satellites are along the equator (required for geostationary orbit)... and the uk tv ones are over mid Africa.

Armed Forces have their own TV system, and cards and boxes. They are tightly controlled and only issued to armed forces families. If any of these are used by the public, and not armed forces, then that leads to severe disciplinary procedures.

Unless you mean the "Freeview" back up system, where you have to illegally hack into encrypted backup feeds for the uK freeview system...which you cannot do on a SKy digibox.


----------



## snikpoh

StevejR1 said:


> I think the tv's will work, so long as they are digital? The sky boxes I believe won't...depending on area maybe, but I believe they need to be registered to a uk address, and they need to be pointed at Gibraltar, to pick up the forces supply....well that's the latest one I'd heard! :confused2: ..no good if you're a long way inland.
> 
> Your best bet is to try another method of TV streaming, via the internet etc...I don't think satellite dishes are of much use now???


The sky boxes will work fine - if you have a large enough dish and can get a signal!

They certainly don't have to be registered to a UK address. Subscription services may be different.

Pointing them at Gibraltar is just wrong!


----------



## Alcalaina

snikpoh said:


> Not around here it's not!
> 
> 
> I live 3km from a town where they have fibre optic at 100meg but yet Movistar can only provide us with 512k or 1meg on a good day!
> 
> They still have no plans to upgrade this - or so they say.


Is that common in Valencia? I know Andalucia did a lot of work in the 2000s bringing rural areas up to speed, through the Guadalinfo funding. Perhaps you should emigrate.


----------



## StevejR1

I have heard so many versions of methods to obtain sky/UK TV since we've been looking in Spain, and they changed the satellite about a year ago.....

....I think everyone first started streaming via the internet, and then there were usage/speed issues.

I was genuinely told that in a region near the coast, near to Gibraltar, that a system was available to 'tap into' the uk forces service!...if you were in sight of their feed!!

Personally I'm not that bothered about continuing with sky!...I'm actually looking forward to calling them up and cancelling it in the uk!! 

I'll be happy if I can get the odd uk programme, probably via the internet, but I'm hoping to be doing more interesting and rewarding things than watching too much TV


----------



## Alcalaina

StevejR1 said:


> I have heard so many versions of methods to obtain sky/UK TV since we've been looking in Spain, and they changed the satellite about a year ago.....
> 
> ....I think everyone first started streaming via the internet, and then there were usage/speed issues.
> 
> I was genuinely told that in a region near the coast, near to Gibraltar, that a system was available to 'tap into' the uk forces service!...if you were in sight of their feed!!
> 
> Personally I'm not that bothered about continuing with sky!...I'm actually looking forward to calling them up and cancelling it in the uk!!
> 
> I'll be happy if I can get the odd uk programme, probably via the internet, but I'm hoping to be doing more interesting and rewarding things than watching too much TV


I love the idea of Gibraltar having its own little satellite. 

You could do what many of us do and download torrents for the programmes you actually want to see. Then you can watch them whenever you want, ad-free, on your TV. It's still legal in Spain ...


----------



## sat

StevejR1 said:


> I was genuinely told that in a region near the coast, near to Gibraltar, that a system was available to 'tap into' the uk forces service!...if you were in sight of their feed!!


BFBS - British Forces Broadcasting Services - is for use of military personnel only.
Viewing cards and receives are only issued to military personnel.
With severe disciplinary should those cards go public.
It is also a very secure system.
And operates on a number of satellites around the world.
I doubt you can just "tap into " it.

It is either going to be the "freeview" back up service - requiring you to hack into an encrypted feed - (something Sky digiboxes cannot do).
(although there has been some suggestion that this service is also used for Government Embassies around Europe but this is not confirmed).

Or a local rebroadcasting service, retransmitting signal...

There are no special satellites just for Gibraltar.
And as Gibraltar is not part of the UK (it is a British Overseas Territory, not part of the UK), the UK broadcasters have no obligation to make their transmissions available there.
Which blows the old "the old UK TV satellites had a hot spot specifically for Gibraltar" suggestions out of the water!


----------



## StevejR1

sat said:


> BFBS - British Forces Broadcasting Services - is for use of military personnel only.
> Viewing cards and receives are only issued to military personnel.
> With severe disciplinary should those cards go public.
> It is also a very secure system.
> And operates on a number of satellites around the world.
> I doubt you can just "tap into " it.
> 
> It is either going to be the "freeview" back up service - requiring you to hack into an encrypted feed - (something Sky digiboxes cannot do).
> (although there has been some suggestion that this service is also used for Government Embassies around Europe but this is not confirmed).
> 
> Or a local rebroadcasting service, retransmitting signal...
> 
> There are no special satellites just for Gibraltar.
> And as Gibraltar is not part of the UK (it is a British Overseas Territory, not part of the UK), the UK broadcasters have no obligation to make their transmissions available there.
> Which blows the old "the old UK TV satellites had a hot spot specifically for Gibraltar" suggestions out of the water!


I'll be honest I didn't take much notice when I was told (by two different sources) but I think you had to buy something to obtain the services?...not sure if it was a satellite dish or an encrypted box or something? Might be just one of those urban myths, or clutching at straws??


----------



## Lynn R

StevejR1 said:


> I'll be honest I didn't take much notice when I was told (by two different sources) but I think you had to buy something to obtain the services?...not sure if it was a satellite dish or an encrypted box or something? Might be just one of those urban myths, or clutching at straws??


Could you be thinking of the Intelsat 907 service which requires new codes to be inputted every so often?


----------



## sat

StevejR1 said:


> when I was told (by two different sources) but I think you had to buy something to obtain the services?...not sure if it was a satellite dish or an encrypted box or something? Might be just one of those urban myths, or clutching at straws??


Two sources, claiming the same incorrect information (satellite for Gibraltar!), sorry urban myth!
The I907 satellite used for BBC SATBACK is at 27.5 west...it may be in the direction of Gibraltar (depends where in Spain you are I suppose), but it is still located over the equator for geostationary orbit.
It is not military. It is commercial.
It is nothing to do with Sky, nor can Sky Digiboxes use it.
It is nothing to do with BFBS.


Lynn R said:


> Could you be thinking of the Intelsat 907 service which requires new codes to be inputted every so often?


I907 is the Freeview back up service - that I mentioned before.
It is operated by Arqiva - who run the Freeview transmission service in the uK.
The service is nicknamed "BBC Sat Back" - as in satellite backup- as it is a back up incase the Freeview relay system fails.
It carries limited BBC TV and radio channels, , ITV1, C4.
Its feeds are encrypted - and not for public use.
So you need to hack into them using certain receivers, and codes.
The codes change every few months (before xmas they changed after 2 weeks).
But as they do not use a secure encryption, new codes are known within hours.

And there are always reports / rumours that they will simply move to a more secure encryption....although nothing has come from that yet....


----------



## tonymar

snikpoh said:


> The sky boxes will work fine - if you have a large enough dish and can get a signal!
> 
> They certainly don't have to be registered to a UK address. Subscription services may be different.
> 
> Pointing them at Gibraltar is just wrong!


Is it legal to use a sky equipment and receive Uk TV in Spain ?


----------



## gus-lopez

Alcalaina said:


> Changing fast though. We get around 5 mbps via ADSL in a pueblo 45km from the nearest city. They've even puting fibre-otpic cables in. My friend in rural North Oxfordshire can only get 0.5 on a good day ...


I live 4,58kms from the exchange on the other side of Lorca. A town of 100k , Telefonica cannot supply adsl to anyone who is over 4kms from an exchange. It is the same now as it was 13 years ago useless & with no plans to be improved. 
Even if they turned up with 100mb & offered to pay me to use it I still wouldn't . There aren't any words to describe them.


----------



## tonymar

gus-lopez said:


> I live 4,58kms from the exchange on the other side of Lorca. A town of 100k , Telefonica cannot supply adsl to anyone who is over 4kms from an exchange. It is the same now as it was 13 years ago useless & with no plans to be improved.
> Even if they turned up with 100mb & offered to pay me to use it I still wouldn't . There aren't any words to describe them.


Yes I agree Telefonica are rubbish, we had a crap track phone of theirs for 7 years , only had dial up speed , every year I phoned to see if they had plans for up grading the service in our area , they kept saying no ( there were no other providers then )
but now we have phone and internet 6mb by wimax with its great 
Adios Telefonica never again !!

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## sat

tonymar said:


> Is it legal to use a sky equipment and receive Uk TV in Spain ?


Sort of and yes.

A Sky card is always Sky's property and, as per the T&Cs of a sky contract should only be used in the UK at a Uk registered address.. 

A Sky digibox that is part of a Sky deal, where they supply or install the box, is Skys property for 1 year and as per the T&Cs of a sky contract should only be used in the UK at a Uk registered address.

If Sky become aware you are breaking those T&Cs they will stop the contract to supply their pay tv channels and deactivate the card.
(They cannot deactivate the box, so it will still receive the "encryption free" channels.)

A Sky box older than 1 year, and not part of a sky deal (or multiroom) is your box to do with whatever or use wherever you want.

It is NOT illegal to watch UK TV in Spain.
In fact EU law encourages you to watch other EU countries TV in other EU countries.
However, the nature of how broadcast rights are sold (on a country by country basis) usually prohibits broadcasters from being able to transmit to other countries.


----------



## tonymar

sat said:


> Sort of and yes.
> 
> A Sky card is always Sky's property and, as per the T&Cs of a sky contract should only be used in the UK at a Uk registered address..
> 
> A Sky digibox that is part of a Sky deal, where they supply or install the box, is Skys property for 1 year and as per the T&Cs of a sky contract should only be used in the UK at a Uk registered address.
> 
> If Sky become aware you are breaking those T&Cs they will stop the contract to supply their pay tv channels and deactivate the card.
> (They cannot deactivate the box, so it will still receive the "encryption free" channels.)
> 
> A Sky box older than 1 year, and not part of a sky deal (or multiroom) is your box to do with whatever or use wherever you want.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to watch UK TV in Spain.
> In fact EU law encourages you to watch other EU countries TV in other EU countries.
> However, the nature of how broadcast rights are sold (on a country by country basis) usually prohibits broadcasters from being able to transmit to other countries.


Thanks I always wondered if it was legal to watch Uk tv here with out paying the licence fee , At last something free !!!!!!! ( don't tell the Spanish government they may invent a new tax )

Tony Agost Spain


----------



## StevejR1

Lynn R said:


> Could you be thinking of the Intelsat 907 service which requires new codes to be inputted every so often?


I really wish I'd never mentioned it to be honest!!  I didn't take a lot of notice, as I doubt I'd ever get involved with it, so I'm not sure what was involved......it wouldn't surprise me if it isn't possible, or is illegal....but it was suggested to me as an option, twice


----------



## baldilocks

We had our old TV that used to be in our bedroom to start with. We decided to upgrade since, here we have a TV room (doubles as the m-i-l's office) and the tiny 19" TV was just not big enough. Bought a 32" Samsung on e-bay for £249 and had it brought by one of our friends from UK; it works fine. With the loss of the satellite we now get all our UK programmes via an Android box and can get other stuff off the internet via a link from the m-i-l's PC.

The old 19" (still working) goes with us on holiday together with a DVD player that also has a USB input so we are never short of entertainment when in the holiday accommodation.


----------

